# Omfg



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

I forgot to put the blood worms back in the freezer and they were in room temp for like 18 hours.... are they still good to feed? or should i toss them out?? id rather not toss them out as it was a full pack and i paid 7 bucks for them... quick help guys i need to know soon.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Toss 'em.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Like the man said above Toss em


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

aww crap this sucks what else could i feed the 1" buggers then? will chopped up tallipia work?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Get them on pellets, at that size its the best thing


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Toss em like a bad habit


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think they should be fine but being too safe wont hurt.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea id rather waste 7 bucks and be safe then try feeding them it and wasting 40 bucks in fish.. anyways what kind of pellets should i buy then and how much would it cost?


----------

